# BRC 2009



## lancero (May 9, 2009)

They should be finishing up the road march about now.  Anyone got any information on how it is going?  How many teams did Regt send?


----------



## lancero (May 9, 2009)

Two former winners are competing again - MSG Zajkowski (2007) and MSG Jenkins (2002)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 9, 2009)

Regiment sent a few teams this year

http://www.army.mil/ranger/2009/


----------



## jds (May 9, 2009)

Interesting field of competitors.


----------



## Centermass (May 9, 2009)

Down from 49 to 26 teams after last nights ruck suck. 

Currently in first place at the start of the day stakes is Team 21, 4th RTB.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 9, 2009)

Twitter has updates: http://twitter.com/FortBenningPAO


1LT Barge used to be in my platoon as Spc Barge.


----------



## 104TN (May 9, 2009)

Flickr photos at http://www.flickr.com/photos/eleki_j


----------



## lancero (May 9, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> Twitter has updates: http://twitter.com/FortBenningPAO
> 
> 
> 1LT Barge used to be in my platoon as Spc Barge.



Thanks.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 10, 2009)

Looks like 4th RTB won it.  How unfortunate lol.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 10, 2009)

From what I have been noticing usually the team that takes the road march is at the top, points must be higher I am guessing in that event?



> FINAL team standings
> 24 teams completed the 2009 David E. Grange Best Ranger Competition.
> Final team standings are -
> 1st - Team 21 - 2483 points - Sgt 1st Class Blake A. Simms and Sgt 1st Class Chad E.W. Stackpole, 4th Ranger Training Battalion, Ranger Training Brigade, Fort Benning, GA
> ...


 http://www.bestrangercompetition.blogspot.com/


----------



## lancero (May 10, 2009)

Anger:
The road march is extremely important because it sets the order for the next days events.  A team always needs to be one of the first teams to go through events because when you come to events that require everyone to start at the same time, you can relax and get some sleep while everyone catches up with you. Also, the road march, like the night land nav, allows you to put a lot of points over other teams.  

Furthermore, a team that road marches well, is probably adequately prepared for the entire comp.  If a team has the discipline to work on road marching, they probably have the discipline to work on everything.  

WAY TOO many teams show up totally unprepared for the competition.  Honestly, 50% of the teams that show up, have no buisness entering the competition at all.

I could spend all day talking about this competition.  I love everything about it!!


----------



## jds (May 10, 2009)

What happened to all the CA dudes?


----------



## Centermass (May 10, 2009)

jds said:


> What happened to all the CA dudes?



Fell victim to either the DQ or road march. The road march took out 23 teams alone.


----------



## jeng3232 (May 11, 2009)

SFC Stackpole was one of my RI's great dude! def a stud!


----------



## Centermass (Aug 17, 2009)

2 places to see this years competition-either the GoArmy.com website or ESPN. Both are the same. After looking at both, the resolution seems better on the Army site. 3 episodes each week. 

Go Army Link

ESPN Link


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2009)

Any non Army teams attempt the competition?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 18, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Any non Army teams attempt the competition?



TM 3 was from the Recon Training Company, USMC. The other 48 were Army.


----------

